# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Στεγνωτηριο indesit θορυβεί

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα , έχω ανεβάσει ένα βιντεάκι από την λειτουργία του στεγνωτηριου μου το οποίο κάνει έντονο θόρυβο αλλά όχι περιοδικά ή συνεχόμενα . Υποθέτω ξεσερνει ο ιμάντας , μήπως και έχει πέσει μέσα στο ανεμιστήρα; Με παραξενευει ότι δεν γίνεται συνεχόμενα ο θόρυβος . Έχει κάποιος κάποια γνώμη ; 

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν στην αντλία που  νομίζω χρησιμοποιείται για την συμπύκνωση των υδρατμών,  μαζί με το φλοτερακι του νερού  ,στην πίσω πλευρά του πλυντηρίου, άνοιξα το λευκό πλαστικό που καταλήγουν ένα διάφανο και ένα μαύρο σωληνάκι , καθάρισα την αντλία , έβγαλα καπάκι και καθάρισα τον ρότορα  καλά ,από πολλά χνούδια που είχε κουμπωσα φυσες ,πλαστικά , σωληνάκια το έθεσα σε λειτουργία και τώρα δουλεύει ομαλά. 

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

